# Gangbuster **** lure



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

I recently bought northwest gangbuster **** lure and it does not work at all I had 2 of my 3 dog proof **** traps set up with this lure and got nothing for three straight nights I moved the 2 with the gangbuster and I got a **** when I checked them this morning. I used a different lure on one and that's what I caught the **** on. I just want fellow trappers to know not to buy it it's a waste of money.


----------

